# Whats the latest!



## CJRodgers (Apr 9, 2014)

Fellow Canon lovers! I have been away for a few months and I wanted to know what I've missed out on! In 3 unique sentences, what's been happening! I'm ready sigma art ? Any closer to 7d 2 yet? Any new full frame?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2014)

PowerShot G1 X Mark II. Try to contain your enthusiasm.


----------



## CJRodgers (Apr 9, 2014)

Hahaha. Glad you're still about though!


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 9, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> PowerShot G1 X Mark II. Try to contain your enthusiasm.


Neuro, you forgot the new *SLR* - the spectacular, revolutionary, and utterly amazing Rebel T5.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 9, 2014)

I was getting to the T5, but thinking of the G1 X II caused me to doze off....


----------

